# 00 Altima gained power for some reason...



## RROCCO (Jan 20, 2009)

i noticed after revving high (its a manual) in 3rd gear that my 00 altama seemed to gain power and run better. problem is the check engine light came on. its done this once before and i noticed after using "recirculate" button for the heat (which i never do) it stopped and the engine light went off. well, i have to get my car inspected and i know i wont pass with that light on. has this happened to anyone else? what was the cause/fix?


----------

